# Bonhoeffer



## JM (Aug 18, 2007)

This question was asked in a closed thread and I wasn't able to find the answers with the links provided so I'm hoping you good folks can help me out:



> ...is there a generally accepted Reformed perspective on Bonhoeffer? Anyone out there familar with both Bonhoeffer's works and classic reformation thought care to weigh in on the issue?



I'm interested in reading some of Bonhoeffer's works and just wanted a heads up before I start.

Thanks,

j


----------



## bookslover (Aug 18, 2007)

He was neo-orthodox, so he had a poor view (non-orthodox) of the Scriptures. Sometimes I think people admire him more for his stand against Hitler than for his views regarding Christianity.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 18, 2007)

bookslover said:


> Sometimes I think people admire him more for his stand against Hitler than for his views regarding Christianity.



I think evangelical conservatives do. I must admit he had courage.


----------



## JM (Aug 18, 2007)

Thank you, I didn't know he was neo-orthodox.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Aug 19, 2007)

Here's a site with some info on him: http://www.wayoflife.org/fbns/bonhoeffer-rejectedchrist.html.

I was surprised to read this. Although David Cloud is an IFB, his research is often very good.


----------



## JM (Aug 19, 2007)

I think I'll read someone else.


----------



## py3ak (Aug 19, 2007)

According to James Adams Bonhoeffer's book on the Psalms is one of the best there is.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 19, 2007)

py3ak said:


> According to James Adams Bonhoeffer's book on the Psalms is one of the best there is.



It's very good. I've quoted from it before. See another excerpt here.


----------

